# Enterprise: Marooned



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Went to the local theme park, previously owned by Paramount. In a 'park' inside the theme park, there was a series of props/replicas from assorted Paramount movies. 

One of the replicas was a 8' (approx) replica of our beloved refit Enterprise NCC-1701A. In converting the 'park' into a haunted cemetery, the Enterprise was removed and set off to the side. 

I found her laying in the grass and my first thought was she was shipwrecked! I took the pictures with my phone camera. 

The Warp Engines weren't quite right and the funniest part was the primary hull has the panelizing feature that modelers hate on the 18" model..trying to replicate the aztecing.

I emailed the park asking if it is possible to rescue the ship since they are no longer owned by Paramount and have no need for it any longer.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Pure sacrilege.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that would be cool, just back up the truck and take it home! A great fixer-upper!


----------



## RealZiL (Mar 9, 2007)

Man, What a find. If they let you have it. I know I would love to get my hands on somthing like that.

Nice post.
Thx


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

COOL! You should have laid down in front of it for a relative scale shot! 8 Footer lying in the grass!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Somebody who cares about Star trek,and has the ability should restore that model.Hey,rather than it sitting in the grass,turn it over to the Smithsonian,let them fix it up,which the 8 foot filming model deserves,and have it as a companion piece to the 11 foot USS Enterprise Shooting miniature.Thats were this model belongs,not wasting away,in some back lot,Guy S.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't say this model is wasting away just yet. It was on display in the walk through park in main area of Kings Island. It was removed in order to turn the park into a Haunted Cemetery for their "Halloween Haunt" festival. It would be hard to be spooked with a starship model hanging over a zombie. As far as I know, it could very well be returned to it's display stand when this event is over. 

My concern was, since Paramount sold the park, they most likely will eliminate direct links to Paramount such as this. It that is the case, I want them to know they don't have to rip it apart and toss it into a dumpster. It very well may be that Paramount will take possession of it's property, and who knows what will happen to it.

I don't expect to get it, but I can always ask..they can just say no...

We will see what transpires...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, great find! Here's hopin' you can snag it for a song and a dance.


----------



## spinal pap (Jan 12, 2006)

wow,
is this the same model they used in the older star trek exhibitions? it looks like the same one i saw at a star trek exhibit in Wellington, New Zealand. i recognise it because of that 'thing' on the very bottom on the hull. at the ST Exhibit it was hanging up really high with a few other large miniatures at (i dont remember what ones) Mind you they probably looked real big and high up because i was quite wee at the time. It must of been in 98 or 99(maybe)

Oh the fact that its sitting on cold grass is crap by the way. They better get it off there soon or the Enterprise will get piles


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

There was one, and possibly still is, at the Virginia King's Dominion just north of Richmond. Just sitting under a tree gathering bird droppings. I had inquired about it 2 years back but they weren't willing to part with it. I don't know if it's still there or not.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> There was one, and possibly still is, at the Virginia King's Dominion just north of Richmond. Just sitting under a tree gathering bird droppings. I had inquired about it 2 years back but they weren't willing to part with it. I don't know if it's still there or not.


That's the exact model! Paramount's Kings Island and Paramount's Kings Dominion were sister parks. King's Island was bought last year by Cedar Fair, the owners of Cedar Point up in Sandusky.

Sad to see her sitting there wasting away. Let's hope these guys are more accommodating.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like Sulu had just a tad bit too much Romulan Ale! :freak:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

From the overall shape of the saucer, planetary doom and especially the secondary hull and warp pylons this seems to be an “enlarged” version of the ERTL Refit! Maybe they somehow managed to create a giant version out of the original ERTL templates? I don’t know if that is possible to do, but taking that you say she has the ERTL panelling seems to indicate such a creation. But then the “neck” looks very.. wrong… even the ERTL had a better match to the studio model then that.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

The dorsal is wrong, the front ends of warp nacelles are WAY wrong, and if you look at the aft shot.. they didn't even bother to try to show the hangar bay doors, it's smooth with the fantail and painted black. Nothing that can't be repaired by a good dry dock facility!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That might make for a good conversion to the "Phase II" 1701 model.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

fokkerpilot said:


> There was one, and possibly still is, at the Virginia King's Dominion just north of Richmond. Just sitting under a tree gathering bird droppings. I had inquired about it 2 years back but they weren't willing to part with it. I don't know if it's still there or not.


The summer of 2004 at Virginia's Kings Dominion it was still there.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Why can't I ever find stuff like this?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Why can't I ever find stuff like this?


Because you live in Tennessee???


----------



## spinal pap (Jan 12, 2006)

I used to live in freakin New Zealand!


----------



## ssorrell (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, a fellow Cincinnatian!

That looks like the ship I used to check out under the Eifel Tower 

Yeah, I was there in early September and noticed it was gone, but attributed it to the Halloween Haunt. I did wonder, though, what would happen when Paramount jumps ship. I seem to remember that the new owners are allowed to use the Paramount name for a couple more years, right? We'll see.

I remember the good old days of Klingons walking the street and Star Trek toys in the gift shops.

Heck, I remember the good OLD days before any movie studio tie in -- when movie music wasn't being piped over the loudspeakers, and it was just a good old-fashioned amusement park. I miss Winterfest, too, although it made a half-hearted aborted comeback the year before last. I wonder what it will be like 5 years from now. Oh well, don't get me started 

Scott


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Captains Log; Stardate unknown. The Enterprise was being held on a planet of giant beings by enormous bolts through the engineering decks. After Scotty cut them off, the ship fell to the ground, held by the fantastic gravitational forces. Mr. Spock is atempting to free us by inverting the magnetic plasma conduit dilthium flow matrix.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Because you live in Tennessee???


Sorry, the correct answer is Denver, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel. I never knew there was a Denver, Tennessee.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

terryr said:


> Captains Log; Stardate unknown. The Enterprise was being held on a planet of giant beings by enormous bolts through the engineering decks. After Scotty cut them off, the ship fell to the ground, held by the fantastic gravitational forces. Mr. Spock is atempting to free us by inverting the magnetic plasma conduit dilthium flow matrix.


Pretty good, except they didn't use technobabble in the old show. Kirk would've said something simpler, along the lines of, "Mr. Spock is helping Scotty get more power to the engines in a desperate attempt to free us."

You also forgot to add that Mr. Sulu lowered the resolution in the main screen because the bridge crew was being blinded by these flashes that burst out of hand held devices from the giants. :lol:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

ssorrell said:


> Hey, a fellow Cincinnatian!
> 
> That looks like the ship I used to check out under the Eifel Tower
> 
> ...


Hi Scott! Glad to see somebody else local here. I actually live in Mt.Orab, but work in Mason. Capt_L_Hogthrob is another local.

You are correct,that is the very same Enterprise I am trying to "adopt"... I wasn't surprised to see it taken down for the Halloween Haunt, but I was surprised that they just set it in the grass out where anybody good get to it. My son and I were calculating our odds of success if we were to just pick it up and nonchalantly stroll out the gates.....

Haven't heard anything back as of yet. The website did say it may be a few days *if* you even get a reply, due to the volume of email they receive.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

terryr said:


> Captains Log; Stardate unknown. The Enterprise was being held on a planet of giant beings by enormous bolts through the engineering decks. After Scotty cut them off, the ship fell to the ground, held by the fantastic gravitational forces. Mr. Spock is atempting to free us by inverting the magnetic plasma conduit dilthium flow matrix.



Kirk would leave it to Spock and Scotty while he tried to go ashore and score some Giant Booty.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Sorry, the correct answer is Denver, but thanks for playing.


Oops! I keep getting you and the other April mixed up.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

El Gato said:


> Pretty good, except they didn't use technobabble in the old show.


That's the movie version. They're journeying toward babble.


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Kirk would leave it to Spock and Scotty while he tried to go ashore and score some Giant Booty.....



DEATH! By Snuu Snuu!!

oops, wrong show. :freak: 

j


----------



## ssorrell (Jan 12, 2006)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Hi Scott! Glad to see somebody else local here. I actually live in Mt.Orab, but work in Mason. Capt_L_Hogthrob is another local.
> 
> You are correct,that is the very same Enterprise I am trying to "adopt"... I wasn't surprised to see it taken down for the Halloween Haunt, but I was surprised that they just set it in the grass out where anybody good get to it. My son and I were calculating our odds of success if we were to just pick it up and nonchalantly stroll out the gates.....
> 
> Haven't heard anything back as of yet. The website did say it may be a few days *if* you even get a reply, due to the volume of email they receive.


Hey, I grew up in Mason, and now live just down 42 in West Chester! Small world!

I wonder what scale that model works out to. If you get it, you should cast the saucer and nacelles and do a Reliant for the backyard dio 

Scott


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

ssorrell said:


> Hey, I grew up in Mason, and now live just down 42 in West Chester! Small world!
> 
> I wonder what scale that model works out to. If you get it, you should cast the saucer and nacelles and do a Reliant for the backyard dio
> 
> Scott


Enterprise, Reliant.... a couple of fog machines and colored lights... we can recreate the battle in the Mutara Nebula!


----------



## Capt MarVell (Apr 26, 2004)

Another Cincinnatian checking in (live in Rossmoyne - sandwiched in between Deer Park and Blue Ash - and work in Dayton, KY). Saw that thing when I used to go to the park, but I haven't been there in a few years now - too decrepit to ride the coasters anymore, I'm afraid. I remember a couple of times there were travelling Trek exhibits at PKI, but I didn't have a camera with me. I always wanted good pics of the ST5 & ST6 "Assault" phaser that was on display.

I'd doubt they'd let you have it, but like you say, the worst they can do is say no. Hey, here's hoping you get it!

Jim


----------

